# Victoria Tunnels - Newcastle jan/feb 2011



## Horus (Feb 24, 2011)

*Victoria Tunnels - Newcastle jan/feb 2011*

Victoria Tunnels

Attendence: Forsaken,Horus,Goan,Emotive69,Urbanfox,Lucid

Stole with authorization from explorer i was with

The Victoria Tunnel is an early Victorian Grade II listed tunnel, originally coal was transorted on carts through Newcastle which wasn’t popular so plans were made to build a wagonway to transport it.
The Victoria Tunnel was named after Queen Victoria, and officially opened 7th April 1842.
On its opening a train of wagons containing coal and local dignitaries took half an hour to travel its length !
The tunnel also later came into use as an air raid shelter in WW2 hence the blast doors toilets etc ..
1.





2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.




8.




9.




10.
Picture taken by Emotive69




11.
Picture taken by Emotive69




12.
Picture taken by Emotive69




13.
Picture taken by Emotive69




14.




15.
_Forsaken_





Hope you enjoyed!​


----------



## Em_Ux (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow love the lighting!


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 27, 2011)

Em_Ux said:


> Wow love the lighting!


Me too. Fabulous photos...love pic 8 with the various colours of the brickwork. Nice.


----------



## boothy (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the pics and info mate,really good. I love underground tunnels.

How long are theses tunnels ? Are they a tourist attraction ? or locked up ?


----------



## Zotez (Feb 27, 2011)

Amazing! Just amazing.


----------



## swanseamale47 (Feb 28, 2011)

Great pics, how long is the tunnel?


----------



## Horus (Feb 28, 2011)

the tunnel is pretty long, but this tunnel is off limits, and bricked up so far down, on the otherside of the brick work is the tunnel thats avalible for tours, heard its about £3


----------



## darrenwindle (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow!! Awsome shots there!.. I didnt even know them tunnels existed and Ive recently moved away from Newcastle


----------



## sqwasher (Mar 2, 2011)

Like like like this Horus-an interesting place, well captured.


----------



## Horus (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you, you can always re-visit Darren


----------



## nij4829 (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice place. Well done


----------



## tommo (Mar 2, 2011)

great set of pics, place looks great


----------

